# Museum Catalog Quality Photos- I need help!



## camera_noob (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here. What type of lens do I need to fit a large scale object within the frame, also to be able capture the whole detail of the object. Essentially, to be able to fit the whole object within the frame, without compromising any details. I have an example that conveys what I'm asking, this is the link: Christie's Zoom Image 

Thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2011)

You not only need a lens, you also need lighting. The lighting helps to define the detail. The lens quality and the lens aperture determines the zone of sharp focus (called depth-of-field, or DOF)

The type of lens will also be determined by the camera used, which you don't mention.

The item in the photo you linked to is not a large scale object. The image you linked to may also have been made with a medium or large format camera.

Here are some medium format cameras (note: lenses are usually not included and are purchased separately):

Hasselblad 503CW Camera Body (Chrome) 3010243 B&H Photo Video

This one includes a lens: Hasselblad H2F Medium Format Auto Focus SLR Camera Kit 3013600

This one can be set up for digital or film: Mamiya 645-AFD III Medium Format SLR Autofocus Camera 211-160

Here is one of the lss expensive Hasselblad digital cameras: Hasselblad H4D-40 Medium Format DSLR Camera Kit with 70380534


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for your response. Can a similar or close result be achieved by a less expensive camera (like a Nikon D3000 for example) and if so, are there any specific types of lenses that can be used??

Thanks again!


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

Can anybody help? We have a Nikon D3000, and we're not sure if it will suffice for museum catalog quality photos. Anybody?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking at the photo you linked to, I would say you would need a much better camera. As in a MF and I figure that is why KmH only listed MF cameras in his links. Then again, printed catalogs do not have zoom features. But then again again, you don't really give details about the catalog... is it electronic? Is it printed? and if so, what size will the images be? etc, etc.

And then, there is the fact of your screen name and that you ask about what lens to use which make me say: don't do it. I have 30+ years of photography behind me and I still don't shoot my own paintings when they are to be used in show catalogs or books. Shooting art works is an art in itself, not something you're going to learn overnight.

Maybe if you tell us more, a lot more about the project we can make useful suggestions.


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the response. We have antiquities that we are trying to sell online, and we are trying to improve on the picture quality for them. The catalog is printed, such as the Sotheby's antiquity catalog. However we do not want to publish a catalog, we just want to duplicate the amazing picture quality evident in this catalog. We want to publish pictures of our objects online, with this catalog picture quality. I hope you can guide us in the right direction regarding which camera would be the most helpful for our situation. Thanks.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

What kind of antiquities are we talking about? Million dollar stuff that belongs in a museum? In that case, let Sotheby's or Christie's handle the sale and the photography.

Or are we talking about antiquities such as can be found at the local antique store? In that case, I would say do your best and don't worry about it too much.


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

Not million dollar stuff. We have small items that we just want to convey with as much clarity as possible. We want picture quality like this for example: Christie's Zoom Image 

What kind of camera / lens do we need for picture quality like that? Thanks for the help!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Any lens and camera will do for images to be posted on the web. I shot stuff for e-bay with a P&S that was just fine.

The problem you have is to get some decent light and learning how to photograph.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 14, 2011)

camera_noob said:


> What kind of camera / lens do we need for picture quality like that?



PLEASE, don't take this the wrong way, but I'm going to come out & say it. You are not going to pick up a "good quality lens" and take Christie's quality photographs..... period. 

If you've ever seen a Christie's catalog and flipped through it, these are professional product photographers who have mastered their craft, not $50 craigslist photogs. Not only do they have good lenses & lighting, but they have the_ knowledge _to use what they have. 

Many here can help with how to get started, but good photography is learned, not purchased.


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

All it takes is good lighting, trial and error, messing around with the camera, etc. We just want to know what camera / lens these guys at Sotheby's and Christies use that enable them to take these pictures in the first place. Can someone on here please point us in the right direction? 

The first reply was the most helpful, because he actually linked us some products that pertained to our situation. Any bit of help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

camera_noob said:


> All it takes is good lighting, trial and error, messing around with the camera, etc. We just want to know what camera / lens these guys at Sotheby's and Christies use that enable them to take these pictures in the first place. Can someone on here please point us in the right direction?
> 
> The first reply was the most helpful, because he actually linked us some products that pertained to our situation. Any bit of help would be appreciated. Thanks.



You are right. If Sotheby's called me to shoot a catalog I would be using one of my Hassies but are you willing to spend $20-40,000 on a camera plus a few extra $1,000s on lighting gear just to mess around? You have been told what camera to get, I guess you're question was answered. I'm outta here.

Good luck.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,

With a bit of research and a quick call I found some things out for you. The artwork is photographed with a large format view camera (4x5) so the tilt and shift can be controlled. The film is processed and scanned in. Sorry, they don't use digital cameras for most of the work. They also use continuous lighting to avoid damage to artwork. The few things they do shoot digital are done with a medium format camera. KMH linked you what you need to shoot like Christie's. I suggest you hire a professional.


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks so much Christina, I really appreciate it. And thanks to everyone else who chimed in as well! You guys have been great!


----------



## Helen B (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not sure that you need large or medium format, film or digital, quality for what you want. I know that one of the auction houses here in NYC has five Sinar P2s with DSLR backs (ie 35 mm format). That gives you good tilt/swing and shift/rise/fall with DSLR convenience including tethered shooting with live view. That's what I would use for mid-range work that didn't need really high resolution. Remember that a Nikon D3 will produce an 8x10 at over 300 ppi.

I'd use the Sinar P2-SLR with a Rodenstock Digaron 100 mm for your type of photography. You could skip the large format camera and use something like the  90 mm Schneider PC-TS Makro-Symmar HM directly on the DSLR.

As already mentioned, good lighting is the key. Small (150 W to 650 W) fresnel and dedolights offer great control.

Start by finding a pro to do it for you. Where are you?

Best,
Helen


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello Helen,

Thanks so much for your information. We are located in NYC. If we do end up buying one of the cameras you suggested, how hard would it be to learn how to use it? Would you know of someone who is willing to train us in using this camera?


----------



## Helen B (Aug 14, 2011)

When do you want to start this? Are any of these artifacts (or proxies for artifacts) small enough that they could be brought  to a studio in Tribeca so you could see what is involved? We could always find something similar in the studio, of course.

Best,
Helen
PS The last thing I want is more work right now but I'm willing to spend some time helping you understand the process, to the best of my own ability.

Sinar P2-slr

Rodenstock HR Digaron-S

Schneider PC-TS 90 mm Makro-Symmar


----------



## camera_noob (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Helen,
Where are you located in Tribeca, and when is a good time to stop by?
I can bring with me a couple of objects.
I appreciate your time.
Best,
Jim


----------



## Helen B (Aug 14, 2011)

Jim,

The studio is right beside the Tribeca Cinema (Laight & Varick). I'll PM you with address, possible times, phone etc in the morning.

Best,
Helen


----------

